# I'm worried



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

One of my P's are standing in a corner hardly swimming and not eating









It seems the next last fin has been bitten off a bit & also the top fin is damaged









I hope this isn't some kind of parasite , I can't see any signs anyhow


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

how many other fish you got? most likely its just fin nips..get used to that..
also dont worry if hes just sitting on 1 spot not eating 95% of p's do that ALL day...lol..


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

thats incredible! he is standing


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

pinchy said:


> thats incredible! he is standing
> [snapback]1117028[/snapback]​


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Quint said:


> One of my P's are standing in a corner hardly swimming and not eating
> 
> 
> 
> ...










to injury forum.

He doing better today?? Sounds like normal biting to me also, they do grow fins back pretty quickly


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

He barely has energy to swim up and take the pellets , wondering if I'll have to force them in his mouth lol *frustrated*









If he doesn't eat soon the Reaper will get him


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Add some salt, and stress coat


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pinchy said:


> thats incredible! he is standing
> [snapback]1117028[/snapback]​


C'mon man, would you appreciate it if someone would post such nonsense in a post of yours if you had a severe problem with any of your fish? I doubt it, so please show some respect for other people's problems...

Quint, can you post the water parameters (ammonia, nitrItes, nitrAtes)? And do you use anything to oxygenate the water (bubble wall, filter that stirs up the water surface, or anything else)?
If you have the means to do so, I'd move the sick fish to a small quarantaine tank, so you can monitor and treat him without disturbing/stressing your other fish, and to remove the treat of attacks.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

I don't have a spare tank , it'll have to be a plastic container or something ?

Will the other 2 leave him alone when/if he returns , somehow I doubt it









He's not been feeilng well for a while , I thought it was due to lack of oxygen but I've added 100-150 litres to the remaining 300 litres but he's still weak.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Quint said:


> I don't have a spare tank , it'll have to be a plastic container or something ?
> 
> Will the other 2 leave him alone when/if he returns , somehow I doubt it
> 
> ...


if you decide to return him with the others make sure you rearange the tank first..goodluck man.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Quint said:


> I don't have a spare tank , it'll have to be a plastic container or something ?[snapback]1120855[/snapback]​


A plastic container will do, as long as it is filtered and heated.

When you return him, remove the other Reds from the tank as well, rearrange the decor (to break up any existing territories), and release them all at once.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Quint was your tank only half full??


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Update :

His fins are worse , the other 2 have increased their attacks so we moved the sick P to a plastic bowl in the bathroom , seems to be doing slightly better.

But bottom line - will the fins heal & will he eat ??


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

I think he'll die in a few hours


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Quint said:


> I think he'll die in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man sucks to hear that. How is he now?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hows your water readings???Were you able to check those yet??

Im still trying to igure out of your tank was half full before


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Th water evaporated due to warm weather , I just refilled it.

He's been moved to a huge big plastic tank , he's struggling to swim but if his bladder is damaged what can I do ??

He did eat a pellet , though , but he's gonna die if he doesn't eat properly.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Still no readings: without those, we'll never be able to find out what might be wrong.

If he's eating that's a good thing, and it takes long before a piranha actually starves to death - if he was healthy and well-fed before, he can go without food for at least a few weeks.

Have you searched Google for swimblatter related illnesses? There are many diseases that may affect a fish's swimming ability, balance and coordination, so pinpointing what it is exactly is very important if you want to find out what could be done.
Here's a link that might be useful: http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/symptoms.html


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

He died on Monday RIP









I guess it was old age and swimbladder probs , he couldn't swim properly and started spinning.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Quint said:


> He died on Monday RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that, mate









At least you did all you could to save the little guy, so don't feel bad about it - sh*t happens...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Quint said:


> He died on Monday RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You tried your best...


----------

